# Vapefly Horus RTA - Move along Zeus/Engine



## Kalashnikov (7/3/18)

Just stumbled across this new product out on pre-order. 
Its a top airflow but undercoil bottom airflow single coil RTA.

Im sure this will produce even better flavour.

http://www.vapefly.net/vapefly-horus-rta/

Pre Order on 3fVape

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (7/3/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Just stumbled across this new product out on pre-order.
> Its a top airflow but undercoil bottom airflow single coil RTA.
> 
> Im sure this will produce even better flavour.
> ...


Winner! I'm pretty sure I NEED one of these!


----------



## Mic Lazzari (7/3/18)

@HPBotha and I rate the Zeus airflow design as probably yielding a better result?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Stosta (7/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> @HPBotha and I rate the Zeus airflow design as probably yielding a better result?
> 
> View attachment 125084


Yeah now that you mention it the airflow is a bit strange on the Horus...

The one side crosses through the chimney?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (7/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> @HPBotha and I rate the Zeus airflow design as probably yielding a better result?
> 
> View attachment 125084


yeah, the crossover intake is what looks weird, having it flow around the chimney and then somehow smoothly be directed by a cylindrical chimney - compared to the Zeus with it's chimney channels . but hey! might be looking at it wrong and the extra vortesses actually helps!?!? ....and i might be a bit biased towards the Zeus ;-D


----------



## Mic Lazzari (7/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Yeah now that you mention it the airflow is a bit strange on the Horus...
> 
> The one side crosses through the chimney?


No, it's going around - so it should be fine ... but it is one sided, or asymmetrical whereas the Zeus hits all sides of the coil. Zeus looks a bit more balanced - less twists and turns. But you never know with these things. Black magic. 

Still, thanks for the heads-up @Kalashnikov always interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (7/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Yeah now that you mention it the airflow is a bit strange on the Horus...
> 
> The one side crosses through the chimney?



all this for bottom and ONE side airflow to the coil? 

The zeus works well because it slows down airflow, while maintaining pressure. The Haurus might do the same. The proof is in the Testing! Thank you Comrade @Kalashnikov

Reactions: Like 2


----------

